# SS clutch line



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw this item Braided Steel Heat Wrapped Clutch Line at kollarracing and was wondering if it is going to do anything. 
What is the difference in line pressure and line temperature of clutch vs brakes?
The problem that I have is that I cannot shift fast at high rpm. first to second is perfect but second to third is hard. Sometimes its hard to get it out of second and then when pushing for 3rd it wont go in untill the revs drop. Sometimes but very rarely its hard to go in first or reverse.
I rebuilt the transmission 2000 miles ago. I have monster stage 3 and stock master. I regret that I didn't measure for shim (clutch was installed by previous owner) but Monster says their clutches do not require one.
Can this line help my shifting. Its a very slight problem so I was thinking that even if helps just a little bit my shifting will be fine. And I think it sees some pretty high temperatures. Its a weekend car that sees mostly canyon runs with a lot of shifting and has longtubes.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The first thing I was going to ask is if you measured for a shim. IMHO it doesn't matter what the manufacturers say as the tolerances of our hydraulic system is very tight. I have an aftermarket solid SS clutch line which I would have to believe is better than even braided. The main thing though that they replace is that little short piece of rubber connector down by the transmission. It's a shame that nobody made something to just replace that part but with all of the aftermarkets it will require you to pull the trans again to hook up the new line to the slave. It should help and while you have it apart you can check your distances too. BTW it's a bit of a pain attaching whatever new line you get to the master. It is very tight there.


----------

